# Question about sawyer pricing



## Keith (Dec 11, 2014)

I have came into several good sided holly logs. Talked to a fella about milling it for me. He said he would saw it for me for .22 cents a board foot. Good or Bad? 

Also what's the easiest way to figure how many board feet would be in the logs. I can figure BF for slabs and such, but never logs.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2014)

$.22/bf sounds good to me, but I am not all that experienced in the log business. From what I've seen around here, $.25-50/bf is about the norm for the smaller portable mill owners. Not sure if that price would go up or down if you took your logs to a mill though.

Makes me wonder about certain cuts though. Normally, they'll cut them 4/4 for that price, but what if you wanted everything 8/4 or 12/4? That's a lot less cuts.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 11, 2014)

.22¢ is cheap ..... dirt cheap

What size are your logs?


Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

22 cents is cheap as Dave says. Make sure he's only charging for BF stacked on your trailer and not what he estimates the log started as. Most sawyers charge for BF delivered but every now and then a huckster will try to con you if he thinks you're a greenhorn. Bord feet delievered is the best way because you only pay for what you get and it's a breeze to calculate the volume that way. He can use the waste for something and at that price let him have it.


----------



## justallan (Dec 11, 2014)

Although I don't saw by the b/f, I go on a forestry forum and have seen bunches of pricing and .25 b/f is the lowest that I can remember seeing on anything and that's with you helping. Does he have a good reputation in your community and have you seen anything that he has sawn?


----------



## Keith (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks, I talked to him today and he did day that was BF delivered. These logs are not HUGE, but they are decent size. The guy is a super nice fella and he has offered to saw a couple of logs for free in the past. I have actually turned some of his stuff that were cut offs and even they looked good. Don't think I will go wrong with having him cut the holly for me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 11, 2014)

When I saw for hire my fee is .35/bf. I do estimate the cost using the log measurements but measure each board as it comes off the mill to tally the final cost. .22/bf is a deal and a half! Plus if you have already dealt with the guy I wouldn't hesitate get the holly down there asap to preserve the nice white color. Be sure to post pix when it is done.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 12, 2014)

Most portable mills around here charge 2oo per 1000 bd/ft with a min. 1000 bd/ft charge. I usually saw for the guys that have 3 or 4 logs that they deliver and I charge 50 cents bd/ft.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 12, 2014)

.22bf is pretty cheap. I'd be happy with that.


----------

